# Is it possible to get hiv this way?



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

Okay, so yesterday my cat scratched me. It was a paper cut like scratch(It was bleeding a little bit). 5 hours later. I used a doorknob(Just saying this make things easier to explain more or less what happned), and I found something that was still wet and sticky where the cat scratch is(the cut it's self wasn't bleeding at the time). What are my chances of getting hiv from this assuming it really was vaginal fluids?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Are you receiving treatment now for your OCD?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll give you the definitive answer, but first you have to explain how vaginal fluids got on a door knob. I mean, I can think of a few ways, but I'm curious to hear your theory.

Then go get your OCD checked out.

_Then_ I'll give you the answer.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

freakingout, I feel for you. The chances of getting hiv like that are practically zero.


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm on a lower dose than I used to be. I'm gonna go back to a normal dose...


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

[URL="http://www.medhelp.org/personal_pages/user/239123" said:


> H. Hunter Handsfield, M.D.[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So does this basically mean that theirs been no reported cases of someone getting hiv by getting blood or whatever on a cut that you already have?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I just looked it up again. The HI virus can of course be transmitted like that BUT: The virus dies within a minute of being exposed to air. So even if it was contained in the virginal fluid there would have to have been less than a minute between it leaving the virgina and then entering your blood stream. That is unlikely, I guess???

I cant believe I am posting this.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

freakingout said:


> I'm on a lower dose than I used to be. I'm gonna go back to a normal dose...


Yes, good idea **hugs**


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

freakingout said:


> okay, so yesterday my cat scratched me. It was a paper cut like scratch(it was bleeding a little bit). 5 hours later. I used a doorknob(just saying this make things easier to explain more or less what happned), and i found something that was still wet and sticky where the cat scratch is(the cut it's self wasn't bleeding at the time). What are my chances of getting hiv from this assuming it really was vaginal fluids?


lol


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

does your cat has the HIV virus?... i've read some of your post before, you are always freakingout. if i was to tell you the truth about germs, you would probably faint.

you are normal dude, no one wants to get sick... but people freak out when they are not educated about these things, is just a waste of time. just educate yourself. can you believe that the majority believe that getting the flu is due to climate change? :| the drug company makes loads of cash making people believe that though. 

though i don't blame you if you freak out though because the consensus is to not educate the public but to make a profit of them by using scare tactics. the hype right now is that most cleaning chemicals kill 99.9% of germs... when winter comes, the 99.9% includes the flu virus too. hmmm.... again, just educate yourself. and educate your close relatives too.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

While cat scratches carry their own risk and get infected frequently so you should disinfect them really well with something like betadine you are not going to get hiv from some door knob goo and a cat scratch. You might want to tell someone to wash whatever that is off the door knob though. It's probably making nice conditions for growing and spreading the cold or flu virus which is what you can catch from a door knob.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

serious question, because i am completely confused - is 'doorknob' a codeword for dildo or some other sex toy?

and if it was a real doorknob you have cause for concern - tell your housemates to stop being nasty and wash their hands thoroughly after using the bathroom


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

Actually doorknob was a codeword for a pack of cookies. I just didn't know how to expline in a way that make sense.


----------



## greenwood (Aug 8, 2011)

virginal fluid??


----------



## efm88 (Feb 18, 2010)

Why was there vaginal fluid on a pack of cookies? Or is pack of cookies a codeword for something else??


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

freakingout said:


> Actually *doorknob was a codeword for a pack of cookies*. I just didn't know how to expline in a way that make sense.


:hahaAh hahaha! What?!


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Why the hell would they put "vaginal fluids" on the cookies? That's nasty...
And of all the things in the world, you magically asume it's "vaginal fluid".

It's a trap!


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

This thread is getting more and more mysterious and intriguing every time the OP posts. It's like a mystery theater dinner. The butler in the study with the lamp.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

We women are always rubbing our bits on everything, you see. Doorknobs. Packages of cookies. Even strangers' mailboxes. Just can't help it.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

efm88 said:


> *Why was there vaginal fluid on a pack of cookies?*


Well, there's a question you don't hear everyday.


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

Wtf?


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

ObamaGoesPostal said:


> Why the hell would they put "vaginal fluids" on the cookies? That's nasty...
> And of all the things in the world, you magically asume it's "vaginal fluid".
> 
> It's a trap!


And all this time I thought the inside of an Oreo was cream filling. ****'s being boycotted.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

^^ 

/dead


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

It's an *OCD THOUGHT*. Don't even consider it or treat it as a rational fear in any way. You are doing that when you rely on reassurance from other people to subside your fears, and it just adds fuel to the fire (I'm positive you know when their answers will be, too). Look through your old threads - you know your pattern.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

This crap again?


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

that is an extremely slim chance. I think a lot more people would have HIV if this was the case


----------



## ashmash (Jun 5, 2011)

freakingout said:


> Actually doorknob was a codeword for a pack of cookies. I just didn't know how to expline in a way that make sense.


What is pack of cookies code for?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

VagueResemblance said:


> This crap again?


:spit

I'm sure they said the same on Yahoo Answers.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

HIV is not an air born virus, once it is exposed to the outside world it dies.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

I know the feeling bro :|... lol but mine does not involve a sexually transmitted disease and a pack of cookies :b


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh gawd, THIS again...
Are such fears even for real??

****, If it were me, I'd rather die than be fearing such a stupid thing 24/7....imagine the constant, tiring stress of something totally irrational!


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

It's an astronomically small chance that you could catch it that way. I know that rationality doesn't really have power over obsessive thoughts (I have them, too), but let me add my voice to those saying you're okay.


----------



## Fashionist (Aug 1, 2011)

I'd feel bad for poking fun at this post, so I'll just say this: you have nothing to worry about, and please be logical..


----------

